# Britney Spears, yup thats right. Britney Spears



## Zerotilt (Dec 3, 2008)

Took me a while to understand her new lyrics but I thought it was pretty clever whoever wrote it. 

"All the boys and girls wanna, If you seek Amy." 

Not a britney Spears fan at all, thought that was clever though. Don't make fun.


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 3, 2008)

Britney is the biggest trash bag whore on the planet... It's sad that even Paris Hilton has a better career.


----------



## Zerotilt (Dec 3, 2008)

What are you talkin about Growtech, She is a sophisticated young lady with the upmost morals and self respect. . Who hasn't had the urge to shave their head and show their crotch to photographers. Tell me who?


----------



## ZenMaster (Dec 3, 2008)

Zerotilt said:


> What are you talkin about Growtech, She is a sophisticated young lady with the upmost morals and self respect. . Who hasn't had the urge to shave their head and show their crotch to photographers. Tell me who?



Shes a saint!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't care for her music, but it's her life, let her do what she wants.If I was rich like that,I might get whacked out on some drugs, too.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2008)

wow, judge much? 
(not you stoney. )

she's human.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2008)

start out with nothing, become #1, lose your mind, then come back and fix it all.

yeah, pretty weak individual if you ask me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2008)

she looks pretty damn good if you ask me.


[youtube]gZSLIq6YiRY[/youtube]


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 3, 2008)

It really pissed me off when folks said she was fat.Now she's marching in line, and they like her.People make my head hurt sometimes.


fdd2blk said:


> she looks pretty damn good if you ask me.
> 
> 
> [youtube]gZSLIq6YiRY[/youtube]


----------



## miker (Dec 3, 2008)

Aw. The vid got pulled. nice starter pic for the vid though. Yeah she messed up but she is doing pretty good with everything that has happened though I would have to say.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2008)

why do they always pull my vids?????????



[youtube]jBMMc3QAWCs[/youtube]


----------



## Tizzle312 (Dec 4, 2008)

Zerotilt said:


> Took me a while to understand her new lyrics but I thought it was pretty clever whoever wrote it.
> 
> "All the boys and girls wanna, If you seek Amy."
> 
> Not a britney Spears fan at all, thought that was clever though. Don't make fun.


i dont get it 
what does she mean by that?


----------



## Zerotilt (Dec 4, 2008)

Tizzle312 said:


> i dont get it
> what does she mean by that?


If = F
you = U
see = C
kA = K

my = Me


----------



## Zerotilt (Dec 4, 2008)

miker said:


> Aw. The vid got pulled. nice starter pic for the vid though. Yeah she messed up but she is doing pretty good with everything that has happened though I would have to say.


She is making a pretty nice comeback for how far she fell. I never thought she looked fat at all, I thought she looked like an average person. She looked fine then, she looks great now though.


----------



## Tizzle312 (Dec 4, 2008)

Zerotilt said:


> If = F
> you = U
> see = C
> kA = K
> ...


damn that is pretty damn good 
i highly doubt she wrote it tho


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2008)

she wrote it because she is brilliant.


----------



## Zerotilt (Dec 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> she wrote it because she is brilliant.


Totally agree. I'm just waiting for her to write her own autobiography. Now that will truly be a worth while thrill into the mind and lifestyle of a genius. Her triumphs over the confusing maps in the malls (You are here? What's that mean Y'all), her epic battle over the Monday crossword puzzle, and the month long brain teaser on how to work a DVD player. I'm sure this autobiography will greatly impact the lifestyles of all classes of people as well as mold and shape future generations to come. We can only hope.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2008)

Zerotilt said:


> Totally agree. I'm just waiting for her to write her own autobiography. Now that will truly be a worth while thrill into the mind and lifestyle of a genius. Her triumphs over the confusing maps in the malls (You are here? What's that mean Y'all), her epic battle over the Monday crossword puzzle, and the month long brain teaser on how to work a DVD player. I'm sure this autobiography will greatly impact the lifestyles of all classes of people as well as mold and shape future generations to come. We can only hope.




please stop.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2008)

she's just sad on the inside.


----------



## Zerotilt (Dec 5, 2008)

I know, maybe we should hold a candlelight vigil for her on her front yard.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2008)

Zerotilt said:


> I know, maybe we should hold a candlelight vigil for her on her front yard.


that would scare her. i think we should leave her alone.


----------



## Zerotilt (Dec 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> please stop.


Sometimes I even scare myself when I write those things. The thought of that coming true wakes me up in the middle of the night. Pot helps.


----------



## Zerotilt (Dec 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that would scare her. i think we should leave her alone.


What's with all the candles? Is it my birthday Y'all?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2008)

zerotilt said:


> what's with all the candles? Is it my birthday y'all?



fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2008)

i would love to smoke out with britney. hella fun times.


----------



## Zerotilt (Dec 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


As she calls 411.


----------



## Zerotilt (Dec 5, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i would love to smoke out with britney. hella fun times.


Do you know how many great quotes you would get from that girl. Enough to laugh for a lifetime.


----------

